# Bathtime at Charlie's Roost



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's a couple of short videos of my tiels getting a "shower". You can barely see Sydney, but she's inside the cage. Can you tell they love their bath time?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHfh1AZfPiw

In this one, one of my keets decided he needed a shower too, but didn't want me to know about it so he pretended to chase the tiel's around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY-LRZrMNbw


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats cute  they look like there really enjoying it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww! I love to see them bathe!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, birds go nuts when they're bathing, it's so cute! I love your budgie joining in too.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww so cute. my lilly goes nuts with water. water flying everywhere


----------

